# eine Steuerung (SPS), mehrere separate Einspeisungen/Schränke



## Lukas143 (1 September 2022)

Ich möchte gerne einen Steuerschrank haben in dem sich die SPS/CPU befindet. Diese wird vom Kunden mit 230VAC gespiesen.
In einem anderen Schrank möchte ich gerne eine Pumpen-Steuerung unterbringen. Dieser wird mit 400V vom Kunden gespiesen. Die Ansteuerung des Pumpen-Buscontrollers erfolgt von der SPS/CPU vom Steuerschrank via (Safety-)Bus.
In einem weiteren Schrank befindet sich eine Klappensteuerung, ebenfalls separate 230V Einspeisung mit dazugehörigen I/O's. Ansteuerung auch über Bus von der SPS/CPU.
Alle Schränke besitzen eine Netztrenneinrichtung mit eigenem Netzteil.
Ist dies so gem. Norm (EN 60204 e.v. weitere) erlaubt? Besten Dank


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 September 2022)

🍿


----------



## Blockmove (1 September 2022)

Ich hab sowas auch schon umgesetzt.
Übergeordnete Sicherheits-SPS mit untergelagerten SPSen und auch dezentralen IOs. Drei Zuleitungen.
Das Projekt wurde vom TÜV abgenommen.
Einziges Thema war die eindeutige Kennzeichnung.


----------



## Lukas143 (1 September 2022)

Ergänzend ist zu sagen, dass die Pumpensteuerung (Buscontroller mit I/Os) und die Klappensteuerung (Buscontroller mit I/Os) keine eigenständige Logik besitzen (d.h. sie funktionieren nur, wenn der Steuerschrank mit SPS/CPU in Betrieb ist, da von diesem via Bus angesteuert).


----------



## stevenn (2 September 2022)

Lukas143 schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne einen Steuerschrank haben in dem sich die SPS/CPU befindet. Diese wird vom Kunden mit 230VAC gespiesen.
> In einem anderen Schrank möchte ich gerne eine Pumpen-Steuerung unterbringen. Dieser wird mit 400V vom Kunden gespiesen. Die Ansteuerung des Pumpen-Buscontrollers erfolgt von der SPS/CPU vom Steuerschrank via (Safety-)Bus.
> In einem weiteren Schrank befindet sich eine Klappensteuerung, ebenfalls separate 230V Einspeisung mit dazugehörigen I/O's. Ansteuerung auch über Bus von der SPS/CPU.
> Alle Schränke besitzen eine Netztrenneinrichtung mit eigenem Netzteil.
> Ist dies so gem. Norm (EN 60204 e.v. weitere) erlaubt? Besten Dank


Gegenfrage: warum sollte das nicht erlaubt sein?


----------



## Blockmove (2 September 2022)

Lukas143 schrieb:


> Ergänzend ist zu sagen, dass die Pumpensteuerung (Buscontroller mit I/Os) und die Klappensteuerung (Buscontroller mit I/Os) keine eigenständige Logik besitzen (d.h. sie funktionieren nur, wenn der Steuerschrank mit SPS/CPU in Betrieb ist, da von diesem via Bus angesteuert).


War bei mir vergleichbar.
So außergewöhnlich ist so ein Aufbau auch nicht.


----------



## winnman (2 September 2022)

Nicht vergessen ordentlichen Potentialausgleich zwischen den Schränken schaffen!


----------



## nade (2 September 2022)

Was soll dagegen sprechen? Große Produktionsstraßen haben mit Sicherheit nicht nur eine Einspeisestelle. Es bedarf sogar nicht zwangsläufig ein Datenaustausch zwischen mehreren Steuerungen über BUS. Teils sicherlich auch günstiger wenn die Steuerungen untereinander über Digital ein und Ausgänge ihre Freigabe bekommen.
Gutes Beispiel wird gerade in der nähe meiner Firma und auch mit einem Kunden gebaut. Bzw. demnächst.
Eine Firma die Kartonagen herstellt, baut neben der von uns betreuten Firma, die Kartonagen zu z.B. Pizzakartons, oder Versandkartons verarbeitet gerade ihr "Riesen" Werk auf. Schonmal die ersten x verketteten Maschinen mit eigenen Zuleitungen und wohl auch Trafos. Dazwischen soll jetzt eine Transferehalle mit Zwischenlager kommen, das wie der vorhandene Bestand über Transferewagen den Warenübergang bewerkstelligt. Also da bereits wieder mehrere Systemschränke für jeweilige Abschnitte. 1 eigener Trafo. Dann in der Produktion mehrere Maschinen die eben von dem Transferewagensystem "gefüttert" werden. 2 weitere Trafos für Maschinen wie auch das Transferesystem. Die neue Maschine, für die jetzt gerade die Vorarbeiten laufen bekommt gleich selbst 3 Zuleitungen...
Also würde sagen, es dürfen sicherlich ohne Probleme mehrere Zuleitungen in einer Verketteten Anlage vorhanden sein. Wie winnman schon schrieb, es sollte halt auf entsprechend guten Potentialausgleich zwischen den einzelnen Anlagenteilen geachtet werden. Müßte aber auch bei alles aus einer Zuleitung.
Oh vergessen, dazu wäre sich nach VDE 0113 und Maschinenrichtlinien, Anlagenrichtlinien usw. kurz und knapp selbst Informierbar.
Und da ich gerade was gesehen habe.... war hoffentlich nicht auch eine Hausaufgabe, da es auf Hausaufgaben machen keine Rabattierung gibt. Da ist die Firmenleitung ziemlich knauserig mit.


----------



## s_kraut (2 September 2022)

Im jeweiligen Schrank die ggf. Fremdspannung führenden Leiter deutlich kennzeichnen.


----------



## Blockmove (2 September 2022)

winnman schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen ordentlichen Potentialausgleich zwischen den Schränken schaffen!


Oder die Vernetzung mit Glasfaser oder Fiberoptik ausführen


----------

